# Google- What's the evidence for anti-spasmodic drugs? - guardian.co.uk



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">What's the evidence for anti-spasmodic drugs?guardian.co.uk, UK - <nobr>1 hour ago</nobr>The first review included 24 studies and looked at many different anti-spasmodic drugs used to treat *irritable bowel syndrome*. *...*What's the evidence for alosetron? <nobr>guardian.co.uk</nobr>What's the evidence for loperamide? <nobr>guardian.co.uk</nobr><nobr>all 3 news articles</nobr>[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

